# Shadow - fantail



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Here´s some pics of my favorite pigeon named Shadow.
































He´s my only fantail atm but trying to get more.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Pretty....Thank you for sharing


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

his one nice looking fantail


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful bird!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely bird!


----------



## Mandi85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow. He is stunning! Love the bright colors on his neck.


----------



## mgeorge (Sep 28, 2012)

fantaillover100 said:


> his one nice looking fantail


Do you have any fantails for sale. if you have can you please mail me on [email protected]. I'm from Noble park VIC


----------

